
Per capita cheese consumption correlates with deaths by bedsheets - sethbannon
http://www.tylervigen.com/view_correlation.php?id=7
======
fasteo
Not sure what´s the point here, but some notes to open the discussion:

\- All these correlations are based on the same population (namely, US
population); so it´s kind of "normal" to get them.

\- If this to disqualify the scientists that fall into the "correlation does
not mean causation" thing, then you would need to prove it the other way
around. That is, prove that there is not causal relation between cheese
consumption and death by bedsheets. Fair, isn´t it ?

\- Science is much more complex than these funny correlations. The hard thing
is not to imply causation from correlation, but to identify that there is
indeed a correlation between data series.

------
chrisBob
This seems to be a joke that is poking fun at _scientific_ studies that find
correlations in large surveys, and then make fantastic claims. If you look at
enough different variables then some of them will show a high degree of
correlation.

------
nivertech
I think this site has many nonsense correlations because they using yearly or
quarterly datapoints. I guess most of them will not correlate at more detailed
timeframes.

